# Aussie Ale Yeast



## soundawake (24/11/12)

Afternoon gentlemen,

For my next brew I'd like to brew an Aussie pale ale for summer. Friends are suggesting I brew a Coopers Pale clone, but I'm kinda of the opinion that if I wanted to drink a Coopers Pale, I'd just buy it. Not really into clones - would rather have my own recipes (or others pinched from the database here.)

So I was thinking a true Aussie pale, including a POR bittering backbone and pretty much AndrewQLD's coopers pale grain bill, but with a medium - late hop addition of another Australian hop. Not too much, I want the POR bitterness to take centre stage.As for the other hop - prob not Galaxy, maybe Summer or Stella? 

Annnnnnywaaay my question is - are there any other Australian ale yeasts out there than the obvious Coopers/WLP009 ale yeast? I do like that yeast and am happy to use it but just wanted to see if there were any other options.

Any other help/suggestion/criticism of my recipe idea welcome.

(I should add - I brew BIAB).


----------



## browndog (24/11/12)

soundawake said:


> Afternoon gentlemen,
> 
> For my next brew I'd like to brew an Aussie pale ale for summer. Friends are suggesting I brew a Coopers Pale clone, but I'm kinda of the opinion that if I wanted to drink a Coopers Pale, I'd just buy it. Not really into clones - would rather have my own recipes (or others pinched from the database here.)
> 
> ...



Really if you don't want to use Coopers yeast then the only alternative would be a neutral yeast US-05 etc etc. Since Coopers yeast is what makes an aussie pale ale an aussie pale ale then you need to look to aussie ingrediants. One of the boys up here in QLD came up with an aussie pale ale using macadamia nut honey and wattle seed extract. It had a unique taste and was pretty sessionable too.


----------



## Nick JD (24/11/12)

I've made a heap of Aussie Pale Ales buy using Coopers yeast in APA recipes. They come out fantastic, mainly because the esters from the yeast enhance the american/nz hops to a tee.

Since getting back into using US05, I'm really missing esters enhancing the hops. Cascade in an Aussie PA becomes a bowl of citrus. 

I think homebrewers love of US05 is great for having a hop stand alone, but leaving the hops to solely provide the fruit is bloody boring.


----------



## soundawake (24/11/12)

Well that has confirmed it fellas - I'll use Coopers yeast. Now, its either brew it in my cellar which is currently 19.6 degrees, or get my arse into gear and clean out the spare fridge in my garage and wire up the STC 1000 I already have bought and ferment at 16.5/17 degrees. Only issue is the fridge's seal down the bottom of the door is rooted. 

Also need to decide which flavour/aroma hop I'm gonna use.


----------



## jlm (24/11/12)

I remember a few years ago drinking an Oz Ale that Ross brewed (Around the time there was that BABBs Aus sparkling ale comp?) and he split the batch with K-97 and......something? Maybe just US05? Maybe S-04? Anyway, I thought it was a decent drop and its stuck in my mind since then as something to try one day.


----------



## Brewman_ (24/11/12)

I am brewing with Coopers yeast from the bottle at 20 Deg.C. Going fantastic. I am of the other school, I am cloning the coopers beer.

Bye the way, I tasted an Aussie Pale at B&T a few weeks ago finished with just a touch of Galaxy, and it was sensational, one of the best beers at the show.

And just because you can buy the beer for me is no reason not to make it.
Fear


----------

